# Audjo box



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been working on an audio server for my room for the past week. Its a little celeron [email protected] and 192 mb of ram and a 15gig full of music. Does anybody know of any nice projects that have a LCD and some buttons (next, back, play/pause, stop) I am looking to make a remote unit to mount on my desk to control wmp or xmms (whichever distro I decide to use for it finnaly) and display ID3 tags. I have some nice code for it already but I have never seen anybody use buttons before. I would like to see if there is a better way to do it then i am.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have seen some cases that sound like they'd fit the bill. One has an OLED display similar to what car stereos use and the other had a 7" LCD touch screen. Guess which costs more! There are plenty of choices out there and it's just a matter of choosing a color after a while.

http://www.3dcool.com/Details.asp?cid=11&id=1355

http://www.3dcool.com/Details.asp?cid=437&id=1354

There are many more out there but I can't really look because I'm supposed to be working right now.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't wan't to buy a case I want to make a lcd ID3 tag display with play stop pause next buttons.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

hmm you could rig the keyangs LCD display to work his website has been posted onthe forums if u dont find it i will find the link. Its a Matrix display controlled over the USB port. Got some nice stuff. For the controls id suggest a cheap multimedia keyboard. Not sure but get a cheap one and try it first if u can cut out the part with a dremel off the keyboard with the quick keys. And see if the keys still work without the normal keyboard which u cut out.

Thers also some remote controls but i never likes those but thats up to u.

Also another idea would be to get a wireless keyboard with a built in track ball. The multimedia PC hooked up to a TV over svideo and once the sleep button on the keyboard is pushed the tv will switch to the SVideo and you can controll ur computer. This way you could also use it to store movies or pictures... and on the couch browsing the internet.


----------

